# Steering gear box mount



## bigskytom (Nov 23, 2006)

Well, the stock cast steering gear box mount cracked last week on my 74 CJ5. front end shop couldn't find one, so I did some searching and found Skorpion Offroad that makes a beefey after market bracket designd for rock crawlers. It does fit the CJ5 if you grind off one tab. Piece of quality equipment that will work on CJ5 as well as CJ7. They even overnighted and I had my plow back up and running in less than 48 hours.

Thought I would pass it along.


----------

